# Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?



## Schuppenhocker (20. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
Da ich nun schon einige Zeit hier im Forum aktiv lese habe ich mich entschlossen mich auch einmal an zu melden.
Mein Name ist Markus und ich bin schon bissel älter ( 41 J).

Meine Familie und ich besitzen schon länger einen kleinen Fertigteich und wollen uns nun endlich einen richtigen Teich bauen.
(Jetzt bekomme ich Ärger mit den Fertigteichbesitzern  )

Ich bin schon fleissig am buddlen und planen des Teiches.
Allerdings stellt sich für mich die Frage ob es überhaupt Sinn macht
meinen Teich wenn er fertig ist mit Wasser zu befüllen und auch die Pflanzen ein zu pflanzen.
Denn bis ich fertig bin mit der Gestaltung des Teiches wird es bestimmt mitte September ( Zement muß ja z.b. richtig trocknen ).

Im Prinzip habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten 

1. ich mache ihn komplett fertig mit der Gefahr das meine Pflanzen nichts
    werden da dies im Herbst nicht sehr gut möglich ist.
2. Ich mache meinen Teich fertig und lasse das Wasser und die Pflanzen 
    erst im Frühjahr ein.

Was sagt ihr dazu welche Variante soll ich wählen  bzw. laufe ich Gefahr in einem leeren Teich Frostschäden zu bekommen ?

MfG

Markus


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*

Servus Markus

Ich denke schon das du noch Pflanzen bis ende September in den Teich setzen kannst. 

Also ich würde die Variante 1 wählen.

Aber ...

Stell uns doch bitte deinen neuen Teich vor .... neugierig ... wir doch nicht


----------



## Schuppenhocker (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Aber ...
> 
> Stell uns doch bitte deinen neuen Teich vor .... neugierig ... wir doch nicht




Kommt noch, sobald ich mein loch fertig gebuddelt habe .

Schätze mal so am Montag/Dienstag


----------



## jenso (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*

Hallo Markus,

vor der gleichen Frage in der gleichen Situation stehe ich auch. Im Moment muss ich eine kleine Buddelpause (1-2 Std.)machen, die Hitze. Ich habe mir bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit erst einmal eine Liste mit den Pflanzen gemacht, die ich gerne hätte. Für die Erstbepflanzung wollte ich die Pflanzen wohl gesammelt bestellen. NaturaGart wird hier ja hoch gelobt. Einen Katalog hatte ich mir auch schon schicken lassen und da soll es ja wohl auch eine gute Beratung geben. Mit denen wollte ich dann, im Zuge der Bestellung die Liefertermine abstimmen. [Halbwissen]Irgendwo meine ich z.B. gelesen zu haben, das Stauden im Herbst problemlos sind, Unterwasserpflanzen aber im September schon schlecht[/Halbwissen]

Ja, Montag, Dienstag ist auch mein Ziel. Dann werde ich die Folie etc. bestellen und den Teich dann auf jeden Fall mit Wasser und Substrat füllen. Ich gebe dann mal Laut.

Viel Spass noch und nicht übertreiben 

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Redlisch (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*

Hallo,

ich hatte meinen Teich auch schon ende September/ August bepflanzt, ist alles gut angegangen.

Axel


----------



## Schuppenhocker (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*

Dann bin ich ja schon einmal beruhigt.
Nun muß ich nur noch schauen wie ich mit dem Teich fertig werde und dann entscheiden ob es für die Pflanzen noch früh genug ist.
Denn da mein Teich schön werden soll kostet der mich schließlich auch Zeit .
Mit Loch buddeln und Vlies + Folie rein tun ist es ja noch lange nicht fertig.

MfG
Markus


----------



## wmt (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*

Ich habe meinen Teich Mitte Oktober (2006) neu angelegt und die geborgenen Pflanzen aus dem alten Teich sind hervorragend angegangen.

du wirst allerdings ab September kaum noch neue Pflanzen kaufen könne, von daher relativiert sich die Fragestellung ein wenig.


----------



## andreas w. (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Im Herbst Pflanzen setzen ?*

hi wolfgang,

habe mich eben mal durch deine bilder datenbank durchgeklickt - saugut.

sowas macht immer wieder spaß anzuschauen.


----------

